# HP Media Center PC green light flashing



## albarras (Nov 29, 2008)

There seems to have been a power surge at my home when I was on a trip. My HP Media Center PC will not turn on; nothing but a green flashing light on the back panel. Probably the power supply. Any other ideas?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'd try unplugging it for a while, also press the power button while it's unplugged, either a few times or press and hold it for at least 30 seconds. This will discharge the capacitors on the motherboard. If this doesn't work, then try a cmos reset, take out the coin cell battery on the motherboard and see if there are any markings on the board saying something like CLR_RTC. If there is, it will be next to either 3 pins with a jumper, 2 pins or 2 solder points. 3 pins you change the jumper (usually from pins 1&2 to pins 2&3) then change the pins back again after a couple of minutes. The pins have to go back as 1&2 is the run position and 2&3 is the clear position. If there are just 2 pins, then you bridge (short) them with a screwdriver or whatever is handy. Same if it's 2 solder points. Put the battery back and try it again. Even though your just trying to get it to start, the way to tell if a cmos clear worked is if you have to set the time in bios after.
And if that doesn't work, you'll need to either borrow a known working power supply and try that, or test it with a multimeter. http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/test-your-power-supply-with-a-multi-meter-151526.html


----------

